# Anyone do small craft projects with router?



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm pretty new here and trying to get my 10 posts so I can post pictures and stuff.

Anyway, I'm pretty much a novice and was wondering if anyone has a website, photos, and how-to (jigs, templates and so on) regarding small projects made with routers. Something easy to understand. I'm not too big into furniture and other large items that most people use routers for, although I can take on those projects as well.

Thanks.:dirol:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello SE18, I am not doing small projects yet, If you check under your name, see SE18 galleries. Go to the other galleries under each name, and you will fine there project that they poster. Have fun!


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks; I noticed you said to fill out profile; I did this morning. 

If it isn't showing up, please let me know; if anything else needed in profile, also, please let me know


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

To paraphrase a past president, define "small". 

A lot of what I do is relatively or definitely small - boxes and such. That keeps the cost of lumber down.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

David,

I used to do craft fairs when I lived up in PWC. I sold lamps and other items at the Woodbridge HS and some of the other HS craft fairs. Mainly the router was for lamp bases, etc, but I also used it for pattern cutting on cribbage boards.

Unfortunately working those kind of shows took the fun out of the hobby, so now I just make stuff for the kids and family.

You can find a lot of ideas here:
Meisel Hardware Specialties

You can use these plans to make templates, then use your router.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html

Woodcraft up in springfield has router courses every so often.

Woodcraft Education Classes - Woodcraft.com

All the best,


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, Doug for the links!

By "small," I mean Dollhouse sized stuff like figures and tiny furniture. I model trains in 1:13.7, but dollhouse (1:12 scale) is close enough.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Doug,

I used to live a block from Woodbridge HS; now I'm west of Manassas. I guess selling stuff might take the fun out of it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI David

Sounds like the Dremel tools are what you need to use..

They make a router table and a small set of router bits just for the small jobs..

see below

======



SE18 said:


> Thanks, Doug for the links!
> 
> By "small," I mean Dollhouse sized stuff like figures and tiny furniture. I model trains in 1:13.7, but dollhouse (1:12 scale) is close enough.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, _that_ small, eh? 

I haven't tried doing anything that small with a router, but it should be feasible if scaled down a bit. 

There is an article on the Fine Woodworking site about William R. Robertson, who does period reproductions in miniature. But, he uses handtools, some miniature ones he makes himself.

Audio Slideshow: The Work of William R. Robertson


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

the router would not be used for all parts 1:12; just some parts. For instance, a 36' boxcar on a train in 1:12 would be 36" long in that scale. The router would be used for parts of the frame and so on, while the dremel could be used for the finer parts. I'm thinking the router could work for larger parts, say, if you need 20 boxcars, then a jig setup or template


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

SE18 said:


> I'm pretty new here and trying to get my 10 posts so I can post pictures and stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty much a novice and was wondering if anyone has a website, photos, and how-to (jigs, templates and so on) regarding small projects made with routers. Something easy to understand. I'm not too big into furniture and other large items that most people use routers for, although I can take on those projects as well.
> 
> Thanks.:dirol:


Hello SE18. I have a dremel with a router attachment. I use it for small signs and desk plaques. When I was into dollhouses for my grand kids, I used x-acto tools to build the furniture. I still have the small aluminum miter box and the small saws which I use occasionaly when I want to cut small pieces. I use the small Dremel router bits too. I also make small jewelry boxes. I use dollhouse hinges on them and a drill bit that is as thin a a pin to put the hinges on.

Gary


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

SE18 said:


> the router would not be used for all parts 1:12; just some parts. For instance, a 36' boxcar on a train in 1:12 would be 36" long in that scale. The router would be used for parts of the frame and so on, while the dremel could be used for the finer parts. I'm thinking the router could work for larger parts, say, if you need 20 boxcars, then a jig setup or template


Sounds like a good plan to me. We love jigs and templates around here.

If you look at the stuff Robertson does, you'll find that he also makes the hardware for his miniatures, including drawer locks and such. The keys, however, are pretty small and require tweezers to held them.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

*Producing small items*



SE18 said:


> I'm pretty new here and trying to get my 10 posts so I can post pictures and stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty much a novice and was wondering if anyone has a website, photos, and how-to (jigs, templates and so on) regarding small projects made with routers. Something easy to understand. I'm not too big into furniture and other large items that most people use routers for, although I can take on those projects as well.
> 
> Thanks.:dirol:


I have produced many small items with the aid of the template guides look in my gallery and you mat find some ides from what I have produced. I have introduced the 'Introduction to the use of the router' as a sticky making a simple picture frame. I have produced smaller items than that and as a matter of interest they are all done with one of the largest routers available. though if you are into really small items then as Bj suggested maybe you should consider the dremel. 
Tom


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

I enjoyed looking thru many of your gallery items.

I noticed that some of you are already doing small craft projects that look really nice, for instance Gary's wrecker vehicle:

Note: I tried to post the URL but was refused since I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

maybe now?

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...594d1197081295-more-gallery-goop-wrecker2.jpg


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's my first router project. Very simple, huh? 1/4 straight bit to make some tracks for a shelf display. Just experimenting. Some iron strap could be attached to the wood and you'd have trolley rails 

The tipper (skip) was completely made using resin casting, including the wheels. Scale is 1:13.7 or 7/8" scale (7/8" = 1' in real)










I plan to try my hand at making some wheels with the router by standing a dowell up straight inside a holder and spinning it by hand against appropriate bit to make the taper of the wheel and flange.

If anyone has made small wheels, I'd be interested!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi David,

I might suggest taking a very good and long look through Bobj3's gallery. He's posted many pics so may take some time to find them. I'm pretty sure he's made a few. If not, he can point you in right direction.... after all, he is "Mr jigs".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SE18

I have made many toy wheels but have not made any train wheels but I will say this looks like a good job for a small lathe,,,you can get one of the cheap ones that will do the job...

I also would suggest you put the car on tracks in place of slots in the wood,pickup some small trim molding and glue and pin nail it the stock..

If you are going to all the work of making the wheels you want it to look just right..

But if you don't want to buy a lathe I would suggest making the small jig below 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
======

V-Groove Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html

=========


SE18 said:


> Here's my first router project. Very simple, huh? 1/4 straight bit to make some tracks for a shelf display. Just experimenting. Some iron strap could be attached to the wood and you'd have trolley rails
> 
> The tipper (skip) was completely made using resin casting, including the wheels. Scale is 1:13.7 or 7/8" scale (7/8" = 1' in real)
> 
> ...


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions and the jig diagram guys. That jig diagram is just what I needed! I'll bury my nose in past posts and galleries to get a better feel for what is possible and what is not.

I'll leave you with a photo of a boxcar about 34 inches long I made some time ago, to show you the scale of work involved.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

Very nice box car 

I have not made any train wheels and I was out in the shop and said lets give it a try...just for kicks..and I didn't want to start any new projects..this is what I came up with,see below,,,easy on the router table and the band saw..  not right on but it was about 10 min.job  once I made the jig.

========



SE18 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions and the jig diagram guys. That jig diagram is just what I needed! I'll bury my nose in past posts and galleries to get a better feel for what is possible and what is not.
> 
> I'll leave you with a photo of a boxcar about 34 inches long I made some time ago, to show you the scale of work involved.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!

Is that one piece or was the axle attached later?

I thought about using the 'V' bit for some of it and to get less of an angle on the wheel, perhaps a 'U' shapped bit. The wheel you have, in any case, would still work just fine. The flange would need to be somewhat narrower to run thru switches as well, hopefully without the wood breaking. 

I'd just add a coat of lacquer or rub some bondo or something into the wood to preserve it for running outside.

As I'm a novice, I'll have to do a bit of playing around to get to the level of skill you are at (I might never approach that level, however)

Again, thanks for showing what can be done! I think this might be a first. (I know the lathe has been used before to turn wheels in metal)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

You're welcome 

"axle attached" I did attache it later,,, the metal lathe would be the way to make them,,, little bit of ALUM. stock.. in that way you could get the flange narrower like it should be...plus off set the stock to drill the small holes in the hub..

I do have a small lathe that I got from HF that would be just the ticket for that job..

Like they say if you want it round use a lathe 

======



SE18 said:


> Outstanding!!!!
> 
> Is that one piece or was the axle attached later?
> 
> ...


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

After some delay, I've been playing with different bits all day, seeing what each bit can accomplish on scrap wood and then labeling the bit and what it did.

I've already found bits I need to mass produce tippers. It is pretty exciting discovery.


Dowel diameter is same as for Bachmann wheels (I could have made my own dowel with a ¾ round bit)










Here's the look after using a 1/2” V pilot and then a 3/8” straight bit










A clamp ensures the bit will track true thru the dowel and not wander off course; hands are far away as the dowel is turned right up against the fence










Band saw yields wheels; these are my first ever, but I can tweek the height and depth of bit to alter slightly











I've discovered that using a router to turn wood is much more precise and safe when compared to a lathe. With the router, you can keep your hands far from the bit and also use the measuring ruler on the fence to get precise depths without resorting to calipers


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Great*



SE18 said:


> thanks; I noticed you said to fill out profile; I did this morning.
> 
> If it isn't showing up, please let me know; if anything else needed in profile, also, please let me know


Looks Great. It allows us who might live near you give local information. It looks just fine


----------

